# Scotty's 750 brute



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

To start off I want to thank RDsNeighbor for selling me one BAD to the bone 750 brute! 

Picked this thing up for a screamin price and let me tell you its CLEAN!!

Heres a pic from the trip home


One of it sitting in its new home


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice keeping it in the mimb family....what was the screaming price and does look clean for a 05


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Naturally me being me I wanted to strip this thing down so I know what Im working with...



Day after we got it back I ran the valves, pulled off the exhaust snorkel, changed the fluids and began to mess with the carbs seeing how it was running pretty lean

thats more or less where im at with it now, still trying to find a main/pilot jet set up that works well together but since im pretty well sick at the moment and its hotter than crap outside time spent working on it is slim..

The things i plan on changing soon will be getting rid of the hmf swamp series in favor for a set of muzzy super pro duals, adding another 2inch intake snorkel, & doing something different for the radiator in terms of protection....

Im really happy with this thing so far and im proud to be a part of the kawasaki family...

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------



lilbigtonka said:


> Nice keeping it in the mimb family....what was the screaming price and does look clean for a 05


Lets just say the price was VERY fair for what I got, plus all of the parts that came with it really put it over the top


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

NICE -


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Tonight i made a ton of progress, after a few needle adjustments i decided to tear them down and change the mains/pilots......first try didnt go so well then the second combo nailed it!

Went from a 150/155 main with 38 pilot to a 155/160 main combo with a 40 pilot jet with 2 & 1/2 turns on the idle mix screw..needle set 2nd notch from the top. Were only 100ft above sea level so i can throw a good bit of fuel at it.
Let me tell you this thing rips! 

Now itstime for this weekends ride to see how it does


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Took the brute out for a little test run this weekend at creekside in splendora, did ok just have two things to fix before the next ride

1. Wrap the exhaust with some dei header wrap

2. Do some kind if protection for the front rad, thinking about wild boar's kit... Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they suck, RDC might cost a little more but, a lot better product.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Ordered a full LED underbody kit from Whoolie shop today! cant wait to see this thing in the dark on our next night ride

Also decieded after looking at how much rdc wants for their custom cut rad kits, my dad suggested giving the design to a friend of ours that has access to a plasma table and would cut it out of 1/8 inch steel for next to nothing... ill post pics on how it turns out when it happens


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

D-LUX said:


> Took the brute out for a little test run this weekend at creekside in splendora, did ok just have two things to fix before the next ride
> 
> 1. Wrap the exhaust with some dei header wrap
> 
> 2. Do some kind if protection for the front rad, thinking about wild boar's kit... Anyone have experience with them?


We went to Creekside a few weeks ago and dang it was too hot. Its creek riding weather and there just isn't enough creek there.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Took it out to creekside for a last minute ride last night for an eight hour ride lol... Did good still getting used to it all, doesn't jump logs like I'm used too and not having the ability to switch into 4wd after being stuck in 2wd really sucked.. But it did good, it really comes alive in the deep mud and bobs through the water like no other


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to switch into 4wd after getting stuck in 2wd. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

I was under the impression that the front tires needed to be turning to have the servo kick over into 4wd, unless there's something wrong with it

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Oh ripped a rear cv boot... Is there a good upgrade for stock axles or what?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine would switch. So I dunno.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It should switch just don't stomp it as soon as you engage it. It takes a minute to catch.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Read the service manual (small book) it says front wheels must be turning. There were plenty of discussions on the site about it. May want to do a search. Not to stick my nose in. Hope the bike is performing well!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Read the service manual (small book) it says front wheels must be turning. There were plenty of discussions on the site about it. May want to do a search. Not to stick my nose in. Hope the bike is performing well!


It is bud, been on two rides so far and am really liking it... doing some little things here and there to it like a set of ricochet skids along with a custom rad guard...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can switch into 4 wheel when stuck just switch into 4 then go from forward and reverse a few time real easy until the 4wd light comes on. But if your stuck bad forget it you will break something.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

brutemike said:


> You can switch into 4 wheel when stuck just switch into 4 then go from forward and reverse a few time real easy until the 4wd light comes on. But if your stuck bad forget it you will break something.


This


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

built an audio tube today, its a split tube set up using some infinity 6 1/2 marine speakers and a el cheapo boss 300w amp(i had it laying around so free wins in my book) Pics to follow


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

pic of the mrs on it and a small vid from the last ride

Brute force playin in the sand creekside edge Offroad park - YouTube


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Installed the whoolie shop nuclear green LED's tonight... new front ball joints arrived as well just havent put them in yet...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! That's bright. You won't have any trouble finding it at night. Lol


Sent from a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i have wild boar and its solid. infact i have nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Ordered a set of rhino rear axles yesterday after digging into the last spare I had only to find the cage was cracked... Also did the front ball joints, question is are the front tires usually toed out much with the shocks cranked & 2in bracket lift installed? The rear is fine but only has the shocks cranked up... 

Any opinions 


/i\


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

D-LUX said:


> Ordered a set of rhino rear axles yesterday after digging into the last spare I had only to find the cage was cracked... Also did the front ball joints, question is are the front tires usually toed out much with the shocks cranked & 2in bracket lift installed? The rear is fine but only has the shocks cranked up...
> 
> Any opinions
> 
> ...


After adding the lift, you'll have to adjust the toe back in to specs. The same is true if you were to lower it. Just adjust both tie rods the same amount to correct it.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

im sorry i meant the camber angle was out, the tires are pointed strait ahead... 
Dumb move on my part lol


/i\


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Axles came in yesterday, fit good and look a bunch bigger than the stockers.

Leaving for DSO shorty will be out there till tomorrow evening if anyone local wants to join we've got three bikes and a jeep going so far.


/i\


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Would like to see a night video of you hitting a hole with the lights on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Only pic from this weekend, stayed Saturday night and most of Sunday bike did great just need to adjust or change the belt and figure out why the driver side rear axle keeps pulling out of the diff 


/i\


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

D-LUX said:


> Only pic from this weekend, stayed Saturday night and most of Sunday bike did great just need to adjust or change the belt and figure out why the driver side rear axle keeps pulling out of the diff
> 
> 
> /i\


The rhino axles are bad about that. Pull both axles, take the circlips off your stock axles and replace the ones on the rhinos. That should solve your problem.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Fixed my axle issue, pulled one of the clamps and burped the inner cup... Reinstalled and works fine..

Also added a little personal doodad .... Good use for an old set of brass knuckles











/i\


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

That's pretty cool man I like that I just used an old parts house shifter on mine... Should've thought on it longer lol


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Cleaned up the ride today


/i\


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

For a 05 it is very very clean...lemme ask you does your 29.5 rub with the sra offset wheel...


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

They do a bit up front at full lock, and in the rear they try to grab the plastic on the edge of the fenders, little trimming would solve it though

I will say the wide stance makes it feel really stable


/i\


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I have the sra offset on mine also with 29.5 and they only rub up front at full lock also but rear clear fine on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

It rubs in the rear because it's not lifted like the front just have the shocks cranked


/i\


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick ride at General SAMs today . Rained hard most of the morning so the park was pretty wet, found out the outlaws pull a TON better in clay pits they have compared to the silverbacks and I now want to go bigger on the stereo. Guy on an xmr had a Memphis system with two 8 inch speakers that sounded a bunch better than my infinitys ....all in all it was a fun day


/i\


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

D-LUX said:


> Took the brute out for a little test run this weekend at creekside in splendora, did ok just have two things to fix before the next ride
> 
> 1. Wrap the exhaust with some dei header wrap
> 
> 2. Do some kind if protection for the front rad, thinking about wild boar's kit... Anyone have experience with them?



FWIW the wild boar 05 brute kit required some modifications to put on my bro in law's old brute. Namely the radiator wouldn't fit in the kit just right because the holes wouldn't line up on the top mounts.. We had to use the sheet metal brake to bend the bottom brackets down then back flat again, it was nearly 1/4" out!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Dang... Well that's good to know but I think I want to go in a different direction with the radiator. I'm looking into doing a fiberglass enclosure that will include the radiator two 8inch rockford fosgate speakers, amp, and a iPod/iPhone 

Selling the current set up I have on it now if anyone's interested two infinity 6.5's already wired to a boss 300watt amp inside a 6'sch 40 pipe. Mounts included as well

Pm me if your interest



/i\


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

That would be a pretty snazy setup, going to lay the glass yourself? Make sure to post some pix!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to lay the glass myself lol. We have a hook up that can spray it with bed liner when it's finished and it will help hide any imperfections. so I can fudge a little on the fiberglass and still have it look decent. I'm going to try and lay the radiator down as much as possible b/c I don't want this thing to be big and bulky on the front end.

As far as electronics go I was looking into a head unit for the speakers but I'm probably going to try and use just my phone with some kind of equalizer 

Any experience with the fosgate 8inch marine speakers?




/i\


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Little thread bump, been busy with school lately and the money set aside for the stereo set up got spent on a big gun full exhaust... 

Don't expect to be riding anytime soon either with deer season starting, school, and another truck project taking up so much time so this ones going to be set on the back burner until next spring 


/i\


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Update to this, the bike is for sale on here 


/i\


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

why is it for sale whats wrong with it


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing's wrong with it, I need the funds to finish my truck project


/i\


----------

